# How to Sex Rabbits (with pics)



## SA Farm

I had some time on my hands and some rabbits of different sex and age, so I thought I'd throw together a thread on how to sex your young and older rabbits  Some of the pictures are a little blurry, but hopefully I've posted enough to help people out a bit!
I start by flipping the bunny on its back and normally hold the body with one hand and use the other to spread the bits to see what's what. I wrap my hand around and hold the tail with my forefinger and gently press the fur just below the bits towards the bunny's stomach with my thumb until I can see the reproductive parts enough to tell gender. (For newbies, it takes a bit of practice, but once you've checked often enough, it becomes easier.)
I can usually tell by 2-3 weeks and am 100% positive by 6-8. I know some people can tell earlier, and I might be able to, but haven't bothered checking until at least 2 weeks. (For newbies, it's usually easier to start out with sexing 6-8 week olds and adults until you get the hang of it.)

3 week old female        /         3 week old male

 
The angles are different, but the first picture, you can see the slit just below my thumb for the girl and to the right of my thumb is a circle for the boy.

6 week old female      /      6 week old male
 
A little easier to see here. The female has a slit, the male's organ is circular.

Adult female (dwarf)      /       3-4 month old male (mini rex)
 
The female has a reddish slit here, while the male clearly has a shaft. He's still young, so the testes aren't as obvious as they would be on an older male, but I didn't feel like wrangling my older, 10lb buck!

And here's a cute little bunny picture to clear your mind from all those bunny bits:


----------



## kinder

I don't have rabbits , but I always like to learn new things. Who knows I may get some one day.


----------

